# What would you charge? Phone calls



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I might have an opportunity to do some phone calls from my home for a business. They need someone to call current customers and ask if they want to stay on their mailing list for specials and sales that are sent out. Also to update the contact information, like address the flyers to Bob because Jim no longer workes there or whatever. This is for current customers only, not seeking new business. My estimate is each call will take from 2-5 minutes. I think a per call payment would be better than per hour. Any ideas of what to charge?


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I would go get paid by the hour and any telephone costs.

deb
in wi


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

I work for a call center as an independent contractor and get paid $.25 per talk minute. more experienced agents make up to $.32
The calls I take are very similar (except people call me) and the calls take 2-5 mins each.
May be somewhere for you to start!


----------

